# iPhone 3gs IOS 4.1 - how to upgrade to OS 6.0



## Nutech12 (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi I have an older iPhone 3gs running on IOS 4.1.

Does anyone know if it can be upgraded to IOS 6? It isn't jailbroken.

Thanks


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you tried using itunes to check for any updates on your iphone.


----------



## Nutech12 (Oct 28, 2003)

I have since upgrade to 6.01. BUT now the phone keeps searching i.e. won;t activate! It is locked to Bell (I live here in Canada) and I have a new Bell sim (the large sim!) in the phone.

I have spoken with Apple (3 x's) support restored the phone several times, re-installing the upgrade.. still no activate.

Does ANYONE know what is wrong. APPLE doesn't that's for sure!


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Take it to your authorized apple cell phone dealer so they can check it out.


----------

